
Cannabis Grow Operation Found in Legoland Theme Park - scottm22
https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2017/02/17/cannabis-grow-operation-found-legoland-theme-park/
======
M_Grey
My first assumption from the headline was that this was some "guerrilla
gardening"; an outdoor thing in some wooded area by the park.

No no. "50 chest-high plants" in an "abandoned building". I can't stop
laughing.

------
scottm22
Perfect location.

